# Halloween Animatronics Quiz



## Kingofpain86 (Apr 19, 2015)

I put together this quiz where you enter the name of the Halloween prop you see pictured. I don't think the community of the site I put it on would appreciate it much, but I know you guys would.

If you're interested, here it is:
http://www.sporcle.com/games/_pressure82_/halloween-animatronics


----------



## lysagrey (Feb 7, 2021)

Huh thanks for the info I will check it out.


----------

